# Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetle has Begun



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

Well the APH new beetle Stage 3 has begun. Here's a few photo's and a movie of day one, the conversion.
















































And for the movie
click here


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmm...interesting


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Brown E)*

Very very interesting. What will the outcome be after Stage III?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (CK98Beeetle)*

Well I'm doing a stage 5 on my NB shortly after...so we'll get numbers for both and let ya know.
Rodney


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

I have a automatic 1.8t, would I still be able to do this upgrade and get the large HP/torque gains? Everything i've looked at only looks to go right on for a manual tranny not a auto







Lemmy know cause Im really interested in uping my cars power








-Paul


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*

If your willing to accept liability for your tranny sure, we can get programming for just about any car.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

amazing, i wish my gf would let me do this to her beetle, good luck and any specs on the kit?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (dubbin_smurf)*

Dyno's shortly...more pics soon....just wore out right now trying to unwind.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

what does that little black box do?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (silvervwbeetle)*

The little black box is one of several items needed to convert the APH new beetle to a supported platform by APR.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_The little black box is one of several items needed to convert the APH new beetle to a supported platform by APR.

And this is another one









_Quote »_









Worlds first AWD engine code NB?


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I noticed that too...CL


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*

one of many things needed.







they went to the dyno while I came home to shower up. He's been driving the car all day today.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

DYNO RESULTS
290.8 WHP
and I'm not positive, we'll have the dyno up shortly @284 ft/lbs


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Not bad at all man sounds great. No FMIC yet?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*


_Quote »_DYNO RESULTS
290.8 WHP and I'm not positive, we'll have the dyno up shortly @284 ft/lbs

gets a stiffy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 8:58 AM 8-1-2003_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

the dyno....


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Congrats! Thats awesome!!!!!! Can I have your Beetle? Or i'll even trade you straight up for my 98 2.0!!!








Thats awesome! I see you also got better ft/lbs than expected.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (CK98Beeetle)*

so where can i order this kit and how much i have a 99 1.8t APH engine code


----------



## Staley (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

email me at [email protected]
I am the APR distributor in Houston Texas, and 
the person who installed the APR Stg 3 kit on Mikes car.
Thanks
Mike Staley


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Staley)*

so in other words, only you guys know how to install it, if i ordered the kit through you would i have directions on how to install it?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

yes instructions of how to complete the install would be included.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re:*

I saw it in person at the shop and at the dyno. It is a perfect and flawless install. Congrats Mike (not staley). It was great meeting you, thanks for the help, and sorry we couldn't hookup friday. I hope you had a great time down here, see you next year for the fmic


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (BlueSleeper)*

how much would it be shipped to NY, 11104 for the kit with instructions and everything?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (BlueSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSleeper* »_I saw it in person at the shop and at the dyno. It is a perfect and flawless install. Congrats Mike (not staley). It was great meeting you, thanks for the help, and sorry we couldn't hookup friday. I hope you had a great time down here, see you next year for the fmic









Thanks! I have some great pics of our cars, but unfortunately none post suspension install. I will send them to you if you like!


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Take APR kit add 1k then add shipping.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Bug_Power)*

thats pricey


----------



## Staley (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Talk to APR about that. 1k is just about what it cost to do the conversion.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Staley)*

damn thats expensive for what it is.....i wish there was more of a market for the beetles.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (dubbin_smurf)*

mmmmmmm but it is SOOOOO worth it


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (BlueSleeper)*

Gotta pay to play


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (gt2437)*

everything seems to be coming together for my car finally. Hmm maybe some side by side 3 beetle action when you come down for your FMIC. Make that 4, there's another NB coming in for stage 3 in a couple weeks.


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (gt2437)*

APR + $1K?...sounds like an even $5K, right? How much is the install? Do you guys recommend anyone in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (silversport)*

We charge around 1k or so for the NB install because it's a PITA on the NB.So think around 6k plus tax.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_everything seems to be coming together for my car finally. Hmm maybe some side by side 3 beetle action when you come down for your FMIC. Make that 4, there's another NB coming in for stage 3 in a couple weeks.

very nice


----------



## zwowhat (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Bug_Power)*

So what is needed to allow an automatic tranny to stand up to this kind of power?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (zwowhat)*

this thread looks mighty familiar









_Quote, originally posted by *zwowhat* »_So what is needed to allow an automatic tranny to stand up to this kind of power?

I would say at the very least a meaty aftermarket auto tranny cooler.


----------

